# Bowtech Specialist



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I've seen a few propods with padding on them. Looks like a good idea


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

hockey tape works great for mine where the propod goes. the problem i have is the top limb peeling just from picking it up with my hand. i tried coloring the limb with a permanent marker where it had peeled but the edge just lifted whith the solvent in the marker and made it worse lol.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

jeronimo said:


> hockey tape works great for mine where the propod goes. the problem i have is the top limb peeling just from picking it up with my hand. i tried coloring the limb with a permanent marker where it had peeled but the edge just lifted whith the solvent in the marker and made it worse lol.


 Thanks.. Sounds like something i would have tried.lol


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I just received my 2012 Specialist with the "rough" limbs. No flaking yet, but I haven't dared put a pro pod to it. I'm thinking about getting the Britesite stand. The problem with hockey tape would be peeling it off after some time.
http://www.britesite.us/stand_1.html


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Line the inside of the propod with hockey tape and put one layer on the bow limbs where the propod goes. Should work.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I bought a Edge Bow Butler...looks like a mini golf cart..holds arrows and my bow...works great
Tinker, Nuge ,Butler and my self have them...works great

Andy


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Charles, 

Home depot or Crappy Tire sell self adhesive 2" x 3" velcro strips. Line the inside of you propod with the soft side and your good to go. The velcro sticks quite well and lasts for quite a while. You may need 2 layers depending on the limbs.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

crkelly said:


> Just bought a 2011 Bowtech Specialist off of AT. My question is for you Bowtechers out there. I knew the limbs would flake sooner or later when I bought it from all the talk out there. Thought of wrapping hockey tape on lower limb for propod like all my bows,but owner said it won't work"been there done that". Anybody find a way to solve this issue or do we just deal with it. Thanks


onestringer (i think) do replacement limb vinyl, custom, whatever u like. or u could cut some carbon fibre vinyl yourself


----------

